#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-08-24
<marquinos> Hola :)
<marquinos> Un placer conocer este canal :)
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> aca se puede hablar en español
<marquinos> ;) Lo suponía por el título del canal :)
<marquinos> ¿Hicisteis alguna vez algún encuentro físico?
<PabloRubianes> jeje, tenemos hasta una lista de mails, pero falta ponernos a trabajar
<PabloRubianes> yo en los que estuve eran solo de uruguay
<marquinos> un apunte, estoy en el portátil, si algún día entro en ubuntu-locoteams y no entro aquí, avisadme porque estaré en el sobremesa y no tendré el canal añadido xD
<PabloRubianes> te hago el ping
<marquinos> ;)
<marquinos> PUes a ver
<marquinos> alguna vez fuí a Perú
<marquinos> y el próximo año toca viaje intercontinental otra vez :D
<marquinos> A ver si pillo algún evento
<PabloRubianes> se puede arreglar
<marquinos> :)
<PabloRubianes> de hacer algo... no se cuantos ni como iran pero se puede hablar
<marquinos> hombre xD Yo sólo y con la novia
<marquinos> y ya sabeis.......
<marquinos> algunas no nos comprenden
<marquinos> con esto del SL
<marquinos> xD
<PabloRubianes> entiendo mi novia dice que voy a quedar tarado
<PabloRubianes> jaj
<marquinos> jajajajaja
<marquinos> PabloRubianes, y a parte también estas en el LoCo Uruguayo ¿entoncés?
<PabloRubianes> lo peor es cuando me nombraron Ubuntu member que decia en que secta estas....
<PabloRubianes> si formo parte del consejo comunitario de uruguay.
<PabloRubianes> vivo en montevideo, no se si conoces de nombre
<marquinos> sí
<marquinos> conozco un desarrollador que creo que es de ahí
<PabloRubianes> de software libre?
<marquinos> bueno
<marquinos> no le conozco en persona
<marquinos> le conozco por su blog
<marquinos> y de algún email
<marquinos> http://www.marcelor.com/acerca-de
<marquinos> Marcelo
<marquinos> Es muy buen blog
<marquinos> aunque abandonado
<marquinos> Pues a ver, yo igual me presento para Ubuntu Member
<marquinos> en esta remesa :)
<marquinos> (estoy pensandolo todavía si presentarme o no)
<PabloRubianes> es un problema saber si estas listo o no
<marquinos> por?
<marquinos> :P
<PabloRubianes> porque la idea es que no te reprueben, pero son bastante buenos
<marquinos> no entendí
<marquinos> reprueban?
<marquinos> cada cuanto?
<marquinos> me tengo que ir
<marquinos> Fue un placer :)
<marquinos> Nos vemos! ;)
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-08-26
<unimix> marianom, ping
<marianom> amigo unimix... como anda?
<marianom> en ventana equivocada maybe? o fue a proposito?
<unimix> muy bien y vos ?
<marianom> muy bien.
<unimix> Fue a proposito, menos gente aqui :)
<unimix> sorry ayer pero se me recomplico el dia al final
<unimix> termine hoy a las 6 am !!
<marianom> je, np. a mi no me sobraba nada tampoco, unimix
<unimix> je, me imagino
<unimix> te molesto porque acabo de ver algo vinculado con el reapproval en http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/reapprovals
<unimix> figuramos con fecha en Octubre, WTF ?
<marianom> vaya uno a saber. vamos a preguntarle a la del apellido complicado entonces
<unimix> :D
<unimix> si, me parece que el tema amerita una consulta de forma por lo menos
<unimix> como para que no nos tome por sorpresa
<unimix> vos podes/queres consultarle ?
<unimix> sin apuro, of course, hay tiempo
<marianom> ahora le pregunto por #ubuntu-locoteams
<unimix> ok, thanks a lot
<marianom> estamos entonces...
<marianom> un solo año??
<unimix> si, parece que con la edad te van achicando el tiempo de validez como con los registros de conducir :)
<unimix> buen trabajo marianom !!! Congrats !!
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-22
<SergioMeneses> faltaria empaquetamiento...
<SergioMeneses> y algo de comunidades o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> lo ideal es q sea algo pequeño pero q participemos
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: sería genial
<PabloRubianes> hola
<alucardn1> pero de empaquetamiento solo se de 2 latinos
<PabloRubianes> tube problema con la conexion a internet hoy
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, no se quien sepa de eso!...
<SergioMeneses> vos no sabes?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, es algo basico... q es! para q sirve! y una pequeña demostracion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por descarte te toca dar una charla sobre blueprints
<PabloRubianes> eh?
<PabloRubianes> que paso????
<PabloRubianes> charla como donde?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, para la ubuntu global jam
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> cuando va a ser el evento?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el domingo
<SergioMeneses> 4 de septiembre
<SergioMeneses> pero no hemos decidido la hora
<SergioMeneses> ...porq si se hace algo presencial en algun LoCo será el sabado...
<PabloRubianes> si creo que aca vamos a tener evento... creo...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso!...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardn1 q horario seria el mejor?
<SergioMeneses> desde q hora partimos?
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: si es domingo... depende de cuantas charlas
<alucardn1> xD
<PabloRubianes> no se igual no puedo confirmar todavia charla... estoy con exmanes en esos dias
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, van 4
<SergioMeneses> traducciones, bugs, esas van fijas
<SergioMeneses> falta empaquetamiento
<SergioMeneses> q creo q alucardn1 deberia dar algo sencillo... (si quiere)
<SergioMeneses> y blueprints
<SergioMeneses> que deberia darla pablo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes,
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> mas una pequeña apertura ... seria cuatro horas y media
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> no?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> en estos dias confirmo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, perfecto...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardn1 pero a q hora pondriiamos el comienzo de la jornada?
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: tal vez Efrain Valles de Venezuela se apunta a dar una introducción a empaquetamiento
<alucardn1> mmm... yo creo que mejor pongas ustedes la hora
<alucardn1> pues en sudamérica llevan una hora adelante (creo)
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, perfecto... yo le digo a efrain cuando lo vea
<SergioMeneses> ahorita anda como q ocupado
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, me lleva como 3 horas
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, cual es la hora actual en ni?
<alucardn1> 18:21
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, te llevo 1 hora
<PabloRubianes> aca son las 21:22
<SergioMeneses> si PabloRubianes me lleva dos horas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pon la hora de comienzzo
<PabloRubianes> a las 15 de aca?
<PabloRubianes> o es muy temprano ahi?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, -2 para mi y -3 para alucardn1
<SergioMeneses> por mi esta bien
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, ?
<SergioMeneses> serian como las 19:00 en España...
<SergioMeneses> veo mala la hora
<alucardn1> por mi está bien
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, PabloRubianes ando anotando todo!...
 * SergioMeneses hoy esta trabajando fuertemente aunque sea Domingo
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: tenemos estadísticas de cuanta gente del otro lado del charco nos acompaña en los eventos???
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jaja me da muchisima risa ese nick = ratman
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, la ultima user day fueron como 3
<SergioMeneses> en la ultima open week ni idea
<SergioMeneses> sabe q sería bueno tener ciertas estadisticas!... y luego publicarlas
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, PabloRubianes si por algun motivo julian no puede dar la charla de traducciones le digo a viperoot de ubuntu peru :D
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> asi integramos otro LoCos
<SergioMeneses> Loco
<PabloRubianes> bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ...aunq me gustaria julian pro lo q es traductor oficial
<PabloRubianes> si si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardn1 alguna otra idea o comentario?
<SergioMeneses> alucardni,
<PabloRubianes> nop
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, alucardni PabloRubianes, les mando entonces email... con las notas y demas les parece?
<SergioMeneses> alucardn1, PabloRubianes posibilidad de usar lernid?
<PabloRubianes> no se supongo que si
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si ya hicimos un dia de global jam por irc hace un a;o
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es q hay q configurarle unas cosas para q pase al canal de classroom_es
<PabloRubianes> me fijo cuando tenga un rato libre
<alucardn1> SergioMeneses: no comments
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, alucardn1 entonces me retiro.... voy a cenar!
<PabloRubianes> saludos
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-24
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-25
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-08-27
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
